# LF:Palembang Puffer aka Dragon Puffer + Picture to Help



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

As the title states. Id like a baby , but if there was a bigger one id be interested also.










thanks 
ben


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

long weekend bump to the top!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i bought one back in the day from island pets then i sold it. was a very nocturnal fish and never came out only at night . very aggressive too. good luck on the hunt for them 
it always seems when you want a fish you can never get one. then when you don't care our want one there all around every were


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

we have one @ my work in a 180 with a bunch of other fish ..i always wonder what that little bugger is doing all weekend. So I want to get one for my new 55G


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

sweet looking fish. there's a store in chilliwack called animal house, I knwo they sell the spotted green puffer, maybe they can order?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlid said:


> sweet looking fish. there's a store in chilliwack called animal house, I knwo they sell the spotted green puffer, maybe they can order?


ive actually attempted what you have just said . thanks for your suggestion though. It seems to be a very hard puffer to find. Johnny is right..when something is rare to find here..all of a sudden someone has tons.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

have you set up the 55 gal? hows it look?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well im waiting for a member to build me a stand to match my bigger tanks. then I want to paint the back of it black. + i bought the filter for it. AC110. So now im on the hunt for this puffer. He would do soo good in a 55. I have on here @ my work but he's staying right put. Id love to have a baby.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the black backgrounds... ever since I saw your tank with the red substrate I want to do that with my next tank (when I get one)... I'm sure that tank is gonna look kick a#@ when your done setting it up!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im excited...
i putting the rest of my purple 3m Sand in that 55


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

some on AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium related equipment and fish in an auction format! today Ben


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya but do i trust those guys..i saw that 2 today. i was on the prowl "hard" haha.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

worth a try


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i have my friend have Puffer, but not sure is wht kind, let me ask him ...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

alright please do.
i hope its a dragon puffer


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Grey at the Wetspot has them currently. But he is in Portland as I recall doesn't ship across the border, thus Blaine may be your only option.

Jeannie at Aquariums West had them on her order list when I last saw it a few months ago also. Her email address is on the website.

If you do order, I know someone else that was interested .....


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeannie at Aquariums West is awesome very nice lady


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

and still looking...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

morning bump!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

search continues....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i know your out there somewhere little dude..lol hahah


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

searching still....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking..


----------

